# 5 Piso Types



## idigjars (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi  Folks!  

 Here are the 5 different embossing types for Piso Bottles.  From Right to Left, oldest (1870's - far right) to the newest (+ 1900 - far left) 

 For Consumption // Piso's Cure // Hazeltine & Co

 The Piso Company // Piso's Cure // Hazeltine & Co

 The Piso Company // Trade Piso's Mark // Hazeltine & Co

 Trade  Piso's Mark // Hazeltine & Co          (machine made)

 Trade Piso's Mark // Piso Co Warren PA USA         (machine made)


----------



## idigjars (Oct 19, 2008)

side embossing


----------



## capsoda (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Paul, that is a nice stack of Piso's How many you got now?

 Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## idigjars (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello Warren, thank you for the BD wishes.  I had a good one.  I can get discounts now for my age. []

 I have at least a couple hundred Piso's.  At least 50 of those I would consider different, pretty nice, or hard to find.   I also collect go-withs/advertising.   I just recently completed the almanac series from 1879 to 1919.

 Thanks for looking and Best regards!       Paul


----------



## 77waystodeal3 (Oct 20, 2008)

That's Some Tasty Color's....Yum.YUM....I Could Eat That Eye Candy All day.......LOL..Just Joshn.....NICE...[8D]...77


----------



## madpaddla (Oct 21, 2008)

Great to see ya again Paul,
 Excellent display.  They look really good.  How long did it take ya to amass those?

 Nice to have ya back
 Madpaddla


----------

